# Renting tips in Melbourne for new immigrants



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,

Planning to move Melbourne in Late January'12, have booked a serviced apartment in CBD location, Melbourne. But one thing is baffling me up that I would need to pay 1000$ bond as 30 days minimum stay requirement, I don't want to bound myself to live for such period, I can do manage other accommodation on daily rent basis without bond but it would cost more.

I wanted to get a rented house at my earliest, but I read that getting a rented house is very daunting task, one needs to have jobs, references of previous rental etc. I am the new comer to Australia, maximum I can show the supporting docs like Utility bills, bank accounts, passports copies, driving license, character reference from my boss and my landlord etc but these all would belong to Pakistan. Even I can show the newly Bank account in Australia but with very limited transactions.

Would this help me out to acquire a rented house or I should be ready to stay for long time in that serviced apartment to maintain my rental history in Australia.

Any advice would be highly appreciated, and last as Anj said I am now ready for criticism as well, as a pinch of salt


----------



## oz_sg10 (Aug 31, 2010)

jovi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Planning to move Melbourne in Late January'12, have booked a serviced apartment in CBD location, Melbourne. But one thing is baffling me up that I would need to pay 1000$ bond as 30 days minimum stay requirement, I don't want to bound myself to live for such period, I can do manage other accommodation on daily rent basis without bond but it would cost more.
> 
> ...


getting your driving license converted to oz license is one of the first things I would recommend you to do, because the local driving license is accepted widely as an id without any questions asked at almost all places. 

You will be able to get a home on rental without any rental history. There are usually a number of applicants for any given rental property advertised. To get priority, you can probably offer 3 months rental in advance. You might get more rejections than a person with rental history but it wont take long for one of your applications to be accepted for a property that you like.


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

oz_sg10 said:


> getting your driving license converted to oz license is one of the first things I would recommend you to do, because the local driving license is accepted widely as an id without any questions asked at almost all places.
> 
> You will be able to get a home on rental without any rental history. There are usually a number of applicants for any given rental property advertised. To get priority, you can probably offer 3 months rental in advance. You might get more rejections than a person with rental history but it wont take long for one of your applications to be accepted for a property that you like.


Hi,

Offering 3 months advance rent sounds good. 

Would this Australian driving licence could help in rent process, what is license conversion process, fees and time, do i need to appear for any driving test as well. I read somewhere International driving license is helpful in conversion process, any idea?


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

Jovi plesae check my PM .


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

immiseeker said:


> Jovi plesae check my PM .[/QUO
> 
> I got it.
> 
> Thx!


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

jovi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Offering 3 months advance rent sounds good.
> 
> Would this Australian driving licence could help in rent process, what is license conversion process, fees and time, do i need to appear for any driving test as well. I read somewhere International driving license is helpful in conversion process, any idea?


While looking to Victorian Licensing requirement, I find that I have to take the test, which I think will gonna take time. So having Pakistani License is of no use for me at the moment, except verification purpose.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

til the time you do not get the Vic license you will be using the current one to drive plus the license is used at lot of places, we gave our license copy for our rental anyways, it took us 10 days to find an accommodation and get approved. we saw close to 12 properties, and no we did not compromise on anything, we are in one of prime locations and paying 330/wk which isnt much, this was exactly our budget and we got one very close to bus stop adn 2.5 kms from train station. we stay 2 mins walk from the bus stop.
it takes time, you should concentrate on one suburb, have your documents ready, scanned and printed copies as well. 
as for transactions, it does not matter if your account is new or old, has had transactions or not, all you need is money in it, they dont care if you have made no transactions.. as long as you have enough to last 6 months they will be more than happy to offer you the accommodation, we got two properties, one was about an hour by train to city plus bus/walk time and the current one was 50 mins total travel time including bus/walk/train time so we opted for this one.
you do have to get a lot of prints if you plan to give hard copies with application or a lot of scanning involved if you plan to send it by email. get a scanner alone i'd say or buy one as scanning is expensive here. since scanner is not very heavy and if you have one get it along or if you do not have one already, come here adn buy one or go to public library and get prints.. i hv not tried but from what i have been told try the post office where taking copies is cheaper


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

oz_sg10 said:


> getting your driving license converted to oz license is one of the first things I would recommend you to do, because the local driving license is accepted widely as an id without any questions asked at almost all places.
> 
> You will be able to get a home on rental without any rental history. There are usually a number of applicants for any given rental property advertised. To get priority, you can probably offer 3 months rental in advance. You might get more rejections than a person with rental history but it wont take long for one of your applications to be accepted for a property that you like.


 
Appreciation is offered.....please accept!!!


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> til the time you do not get the Vic license you will be using the current one to drive plus the license is used at lot of places, we gave our license copy for our rental anyways, it took us 10 days to find an accommodation and get approved. we saw close to 12 properties, and no we did not compromise on anything, we are in one of prime locations and paying 330/wk which isnt much, this was exactly our budget and we got one very close to bus stop adn 2.5 kms from train station. we stay 2 mins walk from the bus stop.
> it takes time, you should concentrate on one suburb, have your documents ready, scanned and printed copies as well.
> as for transactions, it does not matter if your account is new or old, has had transactions or not, all you need is money in it, they dont care if you have made no transactions.. as long as you have enough to last 6 months they will be more than happy to offer you the accommodation, we got two properties, one was about an hour by train to city plus bus/walk time and the current one was 50 mins total travel time including bus/walk/train time so we opted for this one.
> you do have to get a lot of prints if you plan to give hard copies with application or a lot of scanning involved if you plan to send it by email. get a scanner alone i'd say or buy one as scanning is expensive here. since scanner is not very heavy and if you have one get it along or if you do not have one already, come here adn buy one or go to public library and get prints.. i hv not tried but from what i have been told try the post office where taking copies is cheaper


 
Dear Moderator;

Your posts are destined to be liked......excellent work.....we are all taken aback by your deep hepling intentions...........its very rare and valuable simulatneously!

Regards,

Hassan R Warraich


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> til the time you do not get the Vic license you will be using the current one to drive plus the license is used at lot of places, we gave our license copy for our rental anyways, it took us 10 days to find an accommodation and get approved. we saw close to 12 properties, and no we did not compromise on anything, we are in one of prime locations and paying 330/wk which isnt much, this was exactly our budget and we got one very close to bus stop adn 2.5 kms from train station. we stay 2 mins walk from the bus stop.
> it takes time, you should concentrate on one suburb, have your documents ready, scanned and printed copies as well.
> as for transactions, it does not matter if your account is new or old, has had transactions or not, all you need is money in it, they dont care if you have made no transactions.. as long as you have enough to last 6 months they will be more than happy to offer you the accommodation, we got two properties, one was about an hour by train to city plus bus/walk time and the current one was 50 mins total travel time including bus/walk/train time so we opted for this one.
> you do have to get a lot of prints if you plan to give hard copies with application or a lot of scanning involved if you plan to send it by email. get a scanner alone i'd say or buy one as scanning is expensive here. since scanner is not very heavy and if you have one get it along or if you do not have one already, come here adn buy one or go to public library and get prints.. i hv not tried but from what i have been told try the post office where taking copies is cheaper


Just to add to Anj's post, I would definitely recommend that you bring all your documents and completed application form with you, plus your option fee when viewing properties. This is particularly important for the more popular properties, as ultimately, the agent will start processing your application as soon as it is received and if you get yours in first, then you have a better chance of getting the property that you want.

I've just moved to Perth and did just that and managed to get an apartment in a very good area. Once you've been renting for 6 months and have local rental references, then the process will be significantly easier. Do make sure though that you pay your rent on time and take care of the property so that you can get a very good reference when you eventually move.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> Just to add to Anj's post, I would definitely recommend that you bring all your documents and completed application form with you, plus your option fee when viewing properties. This is particularly important for the more popular properties, as ultimately, the agent will start processing your application as soon as it is received and if you get yours in first, then you have a better chance of getting the property that you want.
> 
> I've just moved to Perth and did just that and managed to get an apartment in a very good area. Once you've been renting for 6 months and have local rental references, then the process will be significantly easier. Do make sure though that you pay your rent on time and take care of the property so that you can get a very good reference when you eventually move.


Dear Maz25;

Its nice to know that you've moved to Perth and got a residence as required! Would you please share in which suburb you currently are?I am coming to Perth with my family(Wife and toddler) in April/May 12,any recommendations and suggestions regarding house rentals in Perth would be appreciated.My first worry point is short term accomodation.I am a muslim and would prefer to live in a muslim community around.

Thanks.

Hassan R Warraich


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear Maz25;
> 
> Its nice to know that you've moved to Perth and got a residence as required! Would you please share in which suburb you currently are?I am coming to Perth with my family(Wife and toddler) in April/May 12,any recommendations and suggestions regarding house rentals in Perth would be appreciated.My first worry point is short term accomodation.I am a muslim and would prefer to live in a muslim community around.
> 
> ...


I'm currently living in the CBD and will most likely remain there for another 6 months. Most people tend to live in the suburbs that are really close to their workplace when they first arrive.

I can't really offer any advice on short term accommodation as I moved on an employer sponsored visa and they took care of accommodation for me for a month. However, I'm sure that there are loads of cheap options close to the city - you've got loads of time to do a search on google and follow up with the property owners.

Perth is very multicultural so I very much doubt that there is something called a 'Muslim community'. You should maybe research the location of mosques and then try to base yourself nearby but I'm not a Muslim so would not have the first clue where the nearest mosque is. There are however loads of websites out there that will help you locate the nearest facilities to your location.

I've only been here 2 weeks so haven't really had a chance to explore the various suburbs but once you get here, you should maybe rent a car and drive around and if you like the look and feel of a particular suburb, the you can search for a long term property there. With regards to renting a permanent place, then the advice given in the previous posts are very much applicable to Perth as well.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> I'm currently living in the CBD and will most likely remain there for another 6 months. Most people tend to live in the suburbs that are really close to their workplace when they first arrive.
> 
> I can't really offer any advice on short term accommodation as I moved on an employer sponsored visa and they took care of accommodation for me for a month. However, I'm sure that there are loads of cheap options close to the city - you've got loads of time to do a search on google and follow up with the property owners.
> 
> ...


Dear Maz25;

Thanks for your consideration !

Regards,

Hassan


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> Just to add to Anj's post, I would definitely recommend that you bring all your documents and completed application form with you, plus your option fee when viewing properties. This is particularly important for the more popular properties, as ultimately, the agent will start processing your application as soon as it is received and if you get yours in first, then you have a better chance of getting the property that you want.
> 
> I've just moved to Perth and did just that and managed to get an apartment in a very good area. Once you've been renting for 6 months and have local rental references, then the process will be significantly easier. Do make sure though that you pay your rent on time and take care of the property so that you can get a very good reference when you eventually move.


Hi,

Can you please let me know what is this option fees?

And from where I can get the application form, i didn't see any such on domain.com or realstate websites, what I guess its provided by agent via email contact time, is this right?

Anyway nice tips.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

the agent gives you the form when you view the property, that if you want to apply for it.


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> the agent gives you the form when you view the property, that if you want to apply for it.


Looking to the Maz25 reply "I would definitely recommend that you bring all your documents and completed application form with you" i was getting the impression that one has to bring pre filled application form during inspection.

What is this option fees?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

jovi said:


> Looking to the Maz25 reply "I would definitely recommend that you bring all your documents and completed application form with you" i was getting the impression that one has to bring pre filled application form during inspection.
> 
> What is this option fees?


The option fee is equivalent to one week's rent and it's effectively surety that you will proceed with the contract if your application is accepted. If you back out after your application is accepted, you will typically lose the option fee, so do make sure that you really do want to rent a property before you submit your application.

There is actually a standard application form that all agents use and you can normally download it off their website. Some agents typically stick another sheet on the front which list conditions of rental specific to their own rental agency and/or that explains the rental process. 

But as Anj has rightfully stated, you can also collect an application form from the agent on the day and as long as you have all your other documents with you, you can just fill it in right there and then and hand it to the agent. If you are renting for the first time, it might be better to get an application form from the agent to ensure that you have the correct form (I've turned up to a few viewings with the wrong form before and I only realised that there is a standard form after the agent told me).


----------



## bilkar (Sep 12, 2011)

*Get an Agent ?*

Maz25
I am coming down to Melbourne three weeks before the family in order to get the bank accounts opened and start to try to nail down some potential neighborhoods.

One question for you if you know.

Would we be better off securing the services of a Property Managment company ?

Been holding off on that because we wanted to have as many options as possible
and were concerned that one agent would only have a limited number of rentals.

Thank you,
-Bilkar


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

bilkar said:


> Maz25
> I am coming down to Melbourne three weeks before the family in order to get the bank accounts opened and start to try to nail down some potential neighborhoods.
> 
> One question for you if you know.
> ...


You can open a bank account online before you arrive. However, you will not be able to withdraw funds (you can transfer money into the account) until the bank has verified your identity. Once you are in the country, you have to present yourself at the bank with your passport. Normally, they will give you an EFTPOS card on the day and they will afterwards order your debit card, which takes a few days (took about 3 working days for mine).

Anj is the expert for Melbourne, so she's better placed to advise if you need recommendations about suburbs.

I'm not sure whether it is possible to secure the services of real estate agent. Typically, estate agents will advertise their available rental properties on their website or on Real Estate website . If you find a property that you like, email or call the agent and once there are enough people interested, they will schedule a date and time when the property is open for inspection. Be aware that there will be a few people viewing the property at the same time and at the beginning, you may have to settle for any property you can get until you have been renting for about 6 months and have a local rental reference, which will make life a lot easier when renting the next property. This is particularly the case if you need to secure a rental fairly quickly - if time is on your side, by all means, do look around until you find something that is suitable.

If you view a property that you like, apply for it straight away - properties do not remain on the market very long. The agent typically starts processing an application as soon as it is received, so if you snooze, you'll definitely lose out. As long as all your references checks out and your application is complete, you should have a decision in 24 to 48 hours. It is the landlord that decides who he rents out his property to, not the agent.

There are also periodic rental inspections, so be sure to keep the property clean and tidy. The process can be a bit daunting when you first arrive, so be sure to have a healthy and realistic budget and give yourself time to find something that's suitable.

I've only been here 3 weeks and have opted to stay close to my work place but that said, if you have access to a car, do drive around and get to know some of the neighbouring suburbs - the farther away from the CBD you are, the more you get for your money.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,

I been reading the 100 points ingredients, One of them is Other Photo I d carrying 30 precious points, wonder what it could be apart from Passport, driving license.

As I am coming from Pakistan can someone suggest which doc can be presented as *other Photo Id* excluding Passport & driving License?

Also does agent or Land lord consider foreign based docs like rent agreement, wage certificate, driving license, motor car registration certificate etc.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

jovi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I been reading the 100 points ingredients, One of them is Other Photo I d carrying 30 precious points, wonder what it could be apart from Passport, driving license.
> 
> ...


Some agents are happy to call abroad or email, so there is no harm in putting down the contact details of your previous landlord. If you owned your property, then get a letter and statement from the mortgage company to show that you have been paying your mortgage diligently.

You should provide proof of earnings in Australia or alternatively, if you do not have a job, you will need to provide copies of your bank statement to show that you have sufficient funds to cover the rent. In such cases, it is quite likely that you will need to pay a couple of weeks upfront - this would be a good incentive for the landlord to rent out his property to you (it will give him comfort that he will not need to chase you for the rent).

I can't comment about an overseas car registration certificate - I would be inclined to think that you will need an Australian car registration certificate as this document is to primarily prove your address in Australia, be it that is a temporary address, such as a holiday rental, etc.

I also provide a copy of my UK driving license and that was accepted by the agent as proof of my identity. I can't advise about Pakistani license but I did strike conversations with the agents when I was viewing properties and after a few viewings, you'll be pretty clued up about what documents are acceptable and what you need to provide in support of your application.


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> Some agents are happy to call abroad or email, so there is no harm in putting down the contact details of your previous landlord. If you owned your property, then get a letter and statement from the mortgage company to show that you have been paying your mortgage diligently.
> 
> You should provide proof of earnings in Australia or alternatively, if you do not have a job, you will need to provide copies of your bank statement to show that you have sufficient funds to cover the rent. In such cases, it is quite likely that you will need to pay a couple of weeks upfront - this would be a good incentive for the landlord to rent out his property to you (it will give him comfort that he will not need to chase you for the rent).
> 
> ...


Thanks Maz, you have really sort out the things, but the issue of "which doc can be presented as other Photo Id excluding Passport & driving License?" as these 2 docs carries separate points, is still confusing me. Can you suggest something for that.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

jovi said:


> Thanks Maz, you have really sort out the things, but the issue of "which doc can be presented as other Photo Id excluding Passport & driving License?" as these 2 docs carries separate points, is still confusing me. Can you suggest something for that.


I didn't come across this issue so unfortunately cannot advise. For Australians or those who have been here a while, a student ID or proof of age cards would fall in this category. I would suggest that when you go for viewings, speak to the agent and ask them what documents they require. There are a lot migrants settling in Australia so agents are very used to dealing with us and the fact that we may not have all the required documents. For the more popular properties, I would imagine that the agent will stick to their checklist quite stringently but for less popular properties, I'm sure that you can negotiate a compromise, e.g. paying rent in advance if you do not meet the 100-points criteria.

The agent I dealt with gave 100 points just on the passport alone whilst others only offered 50 points for it, hence why your situation is best discussed with the agent showing the property when you go for a viewing. Bring as many documents with you as possible - if they don't need it, you can just take it back, which is better than not bringing it and then finding out that it is required and/or acceptable.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

when you pick the form from teh agent make sure you take their email id, many do not have on their forms, write it on the form itself, make sure you write the address of teh property there adn then on the form, if you view more than one properties you can very well get confused.
what we did was ranked the properties according to preference. the ones tht we liked the most was one, so on and forth. when you go view the properties make sure you check for gas (there are lot of places with electric burners and gas hot plates). they normally advertise adn good thing about melb is, mmost houses have gas burners. the ones that do not have them are relatively cheaper. also look for gas heater in the rooms/living room.

and never go by what you see in the pictures, they photoshop the pix big time to make them look rosy


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> when you pick the form from teh agent make sure you take their email id, many do not have on their forms, write it on the form itself, make sure you write the address of teh property there adn then on the form, if you view more than one properties you can very well get confused.
> what we did was ranked the properties according to preference. the ones tht we liked the most was one, so on and forth. when you go view the properties make sure you check for gas (there are lot of places with electric burners and gas hot plates). they normally advertise adn good thing about melb is, mmost houses have gas burners. the ones that do not have them are relatively cheaper. also look for gas heater in the rooms/living room.
> 
> and never go by what you see in the pictures, they photoshop the pix big time to make them look rosy


Very well advised, here in Pakistan we don't use electric burners so we always expect that every place must have gas connection.

Just out of curiosity the docs we submit to agent need to be certified like we do for DIAC ? or simple copy works. If they require certified would they accept Pakistani notary public attestation? Also this question in job application perspective.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no certifying required. just copies


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> when you pick the form from teh agent make sure you take their email id, many do not have on their forms, write it on the form itself, make sure you write the address of teh property there adn then on the form, if you view more than one properties you can very well get confused.
> what we did was ranked the properties according to preference. the ones tht we liked the most was one, so on and forth. when you go view the properties make sure you check for gas (there are lot of places with electric burners and gas hot plates). they normally advertise adn good thing about melb is, mmost houses have gas burners. the ones that do not have them are relatively cheaper. also look for gas heater in the rooms/living room.
> 
> and never go by what you see in the pictures, they photoshop the pix big time to make them look rosy


That's actually very good advice - I emailed quite a few agents about properties and would sometimes get a text message advising that the property is open for inspection. The only trouble is that I had absolutely no idea which property the message related to!

Definitely concur that the pictures are sometimes misleading. I had my heart set on some new apartments that had just come on the market. The pictures looked great and I really thought that I had found the apartment of my dreams, especially as they seemed to be renting like hot cakes. I finally managed to get a viewing for one apartment and it turned out to be so small and pokey - you could barely swing a cat in there!


----------



## bilkar (Sep 12, 2011)

*Thanks*



anj1976 said:


> ...and never go by what you see in the pictures, they photoshop the pix big time to make them look rosy



Anj
That is the same way it is here in the US. When we moved to Colorado I was transferred up here while my wife sold our house in New Mexico (the adjacent state).

She told me to "go buy us a house" 
I told her I don't go buy groceries without you giving me a list !

I picked out 48 homes from the internet.
Of those only three were stable enough to move my family into.
(And we live in the mountains so we are not that particular)

I am thinking we will do what Maj is doing and live near my office in Hawthorn for a few months, or at least along the train route as it appears the rent prices are a bit higher there than our budget...

Once the family comes down after Christmas I hope to have a few neighborhoods picked out so we can really get down to looking while we establish our "credit-worthiness".

My employer suggested I secure a property agent, but I am not so sure he is on the same planet as we are as he speaks of rent that is more than double our budget. 

Thanks for any help you can provide.

As I am not meaning to hijack this thread, :focus: 

I can communicate with you through PM as well.

Regards,
-Bil


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi bil

closer to the city = cramped properties, more expensive property and groceries and veggies. you save close to $50 in travel as you travel in zone one, you spend less time in travel. further away you go, the units/houses get bigger, rent is lower, grocery and veggies are cheaper but you spend more time in travel and more money as well on travel. we are at box hill, husband takes 45-50 mins including travel time, walking time, spends approx $160 on zone 1 & 2 monthly pass but ours is a bigger unit, more space, 2 rooms, rent much lower than what one would pay at hawthorn or around..


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> That's actually very good advice - I emailed quite a few agents about properties and would sometimes get a text message advising that the property is open for inspection. The only trouble is that I had absolutely no idea which property the message related to!
> 
> Definitely concur that the pictures are sometimes misleading. I had my heart set on some new apartments that had just come on the market. The pictures looked great and I really thought that I had found the apartment of my dreams, especially as they seemed to be renting like hot cakes. I finally managed to get a viewing for one apartment and it turned out to be so small and pokey - you could barely swing a cat in there!


Can you please elaborate it, Their will be certainly a confusion when we are dealing with a agent having more than one property for inspection we are interested in, when he send us the text message "the property is ready for inspection" how can we come to know which property he is talking about. Or we should make the agent a call for confirmation of property always.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

well, they have the address in the message and if there is open viewing you do not have to contact agent, you just land at the property at the time of viewing..


----------



## janer (Oct 20, 2011)

If you get a property quickly without offering a 3 month up front payment then thats awesome. Just be mindful that rental properties in Melbourne are in demand so if you turn up at viewings and there are a lot of other people looking around it may be worth offering the 3 months rent to get you to the top of the pile of applications. Another option is to offer slightly more rent than is being asked for rather than the 3 months up front.

Good luck with the move!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

jovi said:


> Can you please elaborate it, Their will be certainly a confusion when we are dealing with a agent having more than one property for inspection we are interested in, when he send us the text message "the property is ready for inspection" how can we come to know which property he is talking about. Or we should make the agent a call for confirmation of property always.


The onus will be on you to keep track of all the emails that you send out, the property address and the details of the agent advertising the property and you can then quickly match them up. Some agents also advertise dates when the property is open for inspection on their website, which makes life a bit easier. But if you are unsure, you can simply call up and ask.

If you do get an email response though, the details of the property will be in the email, especially if you have used the 'contact agent' link in the property advert.

You should always call on the morning prior to the inspection to make sure that the property is still available. You certainly do not want to make a long trip, only to find that the property has been let.

Try not to worry to much. The first time you have to go through the process, it is very daunting but you'll soon understand what agents require and what you need to do to give yourself a good chance of getting a property, so from that point on, it becomes a lot easier. 
I started panicking before I even went for one viewing but after talking to a few agents, I found the process a lot easier and found a property within 1.5 weeks of arriving.


----------



## bilkar (Sep 12, 2011)

*Sage Wisdom*



Maz25 said:


> Try not to worry to much.


Those few words are worth so much...

:clap2:


----------

